# Conectar cierre centralizado a alarma Viper 5002



## karibdis (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola a todos, quiero conectar el cierre centralizado de las puertas una alarma viper 5002 y no he podido,  el coche es un peugeot 206 año 2007 multiplexado. Les dejo la ficha de  conexion de la puerta y el diagrama de la alarma....

gracias a todos por la ayuda
http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alarmaba8.jpg




http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fichaxp2.jpg


[/url]


----------



## bofocastillo (Feb 12, 2009)

No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres hacer, podrías ser más específico?.


----------



## karibdis (Feb 12, 2009)

bofocastillo dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres hacer, podrías ser más específico?.


Hola,,,lo que quiero hacer es que cuando active la alarma se cierren las puertas del carro, el problema es que el carro es multiplexado y la conexión de los cables de la puerta del conductor no la entiendo, tiene 6 cables que abren y cierran los seguros de las puertas, no se que tipo de seguros usa este carro (door lock type), y sin eso no se como conectar la alarma, yo tengo el manual de instacion de la alarma pero no se el tipo de seguro es.
Gracias por tu ayuda.....


----------



## bofocastillo (Feb 13, 2009)

Identifica cuáles son los dos cables que vienen del switch de la puerta del piloto (el que abre y cierra los seguros) y entre estos dos cables conecta el CD4066 (señales de entrada) y como señal de control utiliza la que viene de la alarma. SI la señal que viene de la alarma es negativa, pues inviértela y ya está. 

Lo que vas a hacer con este cto. es lo mismo que haces cuando presionas el botón, sólo que aquí se va a hacer de forma automática con la alarma


----------



## karibdis (Mar 15, 2009)

gracias por tu ayuda....


----------

